# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moe

## ketelaers

ben al drie weken thuis.
Kan niet werken en vind dit erg .
heb lichamelijk iets zwaarder werk heel de dag trappen lopen
Pijn op de borst en heel moe geen zuurstof gebrek denk ik.
Hart alles goed bloed onderzoeken ook goed ego fietstetst ecg alles gehad. Ook longfoto's. Zou dit dan ook spanning kunnen zijn. In mijn hoofd heb ik wel energie wil ook graag werken. thuis zitten is ook niets voor mij. Is mijn lichaam op. Rust nu toch uit slaap niet zo goed maar ook niet super slecht , lig niet te piekeren. Ben wel een perfectionist. Is dat het?Ben teneinde raad.
Weet iemand hier oplossing voor. alvast bedankt krijg ik hier een mail van

----------


## merel2

Krijg je wel voldoende gezonde voeding? Ook vocht /drinken is belangrijk. 
Waar is er dan overal op geprikt? Je hebt toch geen ziekte onder de leden? 
Goede nachtrust is nu ook wel heel belangrijk. Bij langdurig weinig slaap wordt je ook heel erg moe. Geen bloedarmoede? Geen vitaminen of mineralen tekort?
Geen ziekte vam Pfeiffer? Neem je niet te veel hooi op je vork nu je net een zwaardere baan hebt? Dat is ook eerst wennen ander werk. 
Je bent al 3 weken thuis maar hoelang ben je nu al moe ook 3 weken of veel langer?

----------

